# Whats your biggest or best bass ever?



## Pigsticker

These 2 smallies are my best bass ever. The one where I have the hood on was slightly over 24" and 6+ pounds. The other one was 5+ pounds. We didn't have a tapemeasure on the boat in the one pic but we taped off 20" exactly. That's where lunker smallies begin in my book. That one missed it by an inch or so. There are tons of them between 17 and 19" at Rice lake but these are the only ones i've ever caught anywhere over 20".

These and all almost all the other big bass ive ever caught came on some sort of soft plastic, mainly big flukes or sluggos.

My biggest bass period was a 25" 7lb 2oz largemouth caught in a farm pond in MI on the way to Rice lake.  and the bass in my avatar is 6lb 10 oz from quarry in OH.


----------



## DaleM

My biggest Bass is a 7.71 lb. Largemouth from canada. Not some home grown Florida bass that eats and grown all year around. This one had to be 15 years old to get that big up there. I also have a 7 lb. amd a 7.25 Smallmouth that I'm most proud of. Again from my place in Canada.This one was 7.0 lbs. that's a flippin' stick it is laying beside.


----------



## gofeesh

One of those days with no scale on board. Enjoy, Gofeesh.


----------



## Big Joshy

the oldest bass I have ever caught was a 21 inch smallmouth that had the head of a largemouth on it, I could put my fist in its mouth. Caught in early october out of deer creek, the creek itself near mount sterling. On a buzzbait none the less! 

Heres my heaviest smallie. 6.4 lbs


----------



## CThompson

Two years ago, I cought a largemouth that measured 16 3/4 inches long. Did not have a scale. Not very big compared to what everybody else has but I was excited to get it.  

Chris


----------



## Pigsticker

Can you guys list where you got them and on which bait for everyone please? I'll say that smallie is from Erie because 1. It's huge. 2. I see condos in the background that look Erie-ish.


----------



## MSmith2004

Mine was shamefully 22" 3lb. 1oz largemouth. Not much experience on my end. One day...


----------



## JLeo

18" Largemouth, didnt have a scale. Caught in a small pond on a small floating fire tiger colored rapala.


----------



## Fish4Fun

My biggest to date was this pond fish that went 23inch's not sure the weight no scale. Last year. I plan to beat this fish this year on the lake. I have lost some on the water that i know would have beat it and i am working to reduce my lose ratio lol.


----------



## Shortdrift

Smallmouth 7lb-4oz, Lake Erie Ruggles on a gold Vib-e.  Largemouth 27", 12 acre farm pond (lake), Medina County, purple worm, female ready to spawn so didn't remove it from the water just measured her. This was 40 years ago when we didn't carry cameras or scales.


----------



## midoh39

Largemouth from Lake Toho probably 6 pounds but I can't find the pic and a 20" smallmouth saugeye fishing. But the pic is to big. I can catch a lot of 14-17 inch. of both kinds but never can break teh 18" mark except twice.


----------



## Crawl

Shortdrift- That was one big l-mouth!!! Come-on,take a guess on what it weighed!!! Awesome!


----------



## jiggin'fool

got a largemouth 23 inches and pushing 8 lbs... I would scan a picture for ya... but my girlfriend put it in a scrapbook... GLUED!!!!!!!!!!!! ya not happy! anyway... every year I catch em over 22 inches but only one that broke the 23 mark!


----------



## jmenchhofer

Mine was a largemouth caught in MI several years ago right after the spawn. It was 21" long, but only weighed 3.5 pounds. I caught it on one of those Tornado spinnerbaits that Bass Pro Shops used to sell. Of course we had no camera on board at the time  . As much time as I have spent fishing for bass over the years, I would like to be able to say that I have done better, but that's my best.

Those are some beautiful smallies, guys! I have been wanting to go smallmouth fishing on Erie for a while now. I think I'm going to make it happen this year, and maybe I can finally improve on my personal best bass!


----------



## liquidsoap

Best bass was the 4.5lb largemouth I caught from mosquito lake..
Those who fish that lake know how rare big fish are from there.
Biggest bass...
6lbs from Hinckley on a crankbait..


----------



## Shortdrift

Crawl said:


> Shortdrift- That was one big l-mouth!!! Come-on,take a guess on what it weighed!!! Awesome!


.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I really can't make a decent guess as I had never seen a largemouth that big befor or one that had a gut that big. It looked like it had a large softball inside it. Both my buddy and I felt the eggs would run out if we lifted her.
The farmer who was also a fisherman said it was the biggest bass he had ever seen and didn't want her harmed also. He had come down to the lake when he heard me calling to my buddy as I figured I had hooked a large catfish and didn't know it was a bass until I got it to shallow water.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

mine was a 6 .6 oz bass fish top waters during the summer 26 inchs 
my best smallie was a 5.1 lb out of meander lol on a roster tail fishing for pike


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

DaleM said:


> My biggest Bass is a 7.71 lb. Largemouth from canada. Not some home grown Florida bass that eats and grown all year around. This one had to be 15 years old to get that big up there. I also have a 7 lb. amd a 7.25 Smallmouth that I'm most proud of. Again from my place in Canada.This one was 7.0 lbs. that's a flippin' stick it is laying beside.


 that cant be 7lbs that looks like 2-3 lbs are you sure thatis 7lbs


----------



## fishon

5 1/2 pounds .... 21 1/2 inches.... Ladue Res... jiggin 22 fow... for walleye...LOL


Im sure Kgone and i have caught some 6 to 7 pound smallies troling @ night but we never weighed them... will will next year...


Frank


----------



## DaleM

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> that cant be 7lbs that looks like 2-3 lbs are you sure thatis 7lbs


Quite sure. Like I said that's a flippin' stick it's beside and a 1oz. spinner bait it inhaled. The handle on the pole is 11 3/4" long now double that. Yep sure was. That isn't a river sm, that one is from McGreager bay in Canada.


----------



## whjr15

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> ...out of *meander* lol on a roster tail fishing for pike


You are aware that it isn't legal to fish there, aren't you?


----------



## kingfisher88

My best bass was caught up in Canada at the age of about 10 years old. It was 4 1/2 pounds. Caught it on a williams wobbler. I remember this fish so well because my little brother caught his 6 1/2 pounder not even an hour later. lol. Heres the real funny part.....he was fishing for gills.


----------



## DaleM

King, there are some nice bass up there. When they get that big they are anywhere from 10-15 years old the MONR ( ministry of natural resourses) told me. They measured and weighed my Largemouth that's why I knew it was 7.70 pounds. My scale wasn't a digital at the time. Man what a fight too! The smallies in the spring are pigs! you can catch up to 100 a day when they are on pre spawn. The season is closed but man what a rush! I'll have to dig some pictures of a few years ago. Nice to see someone elses came from Canada.


----------



## lateral_line

lake toho. 10# on my honeymoon! wife caught an 8. lots of 4's and 5's.


----------



## fugarwi7

I can only guess a weight but I would say 7.5 - 8#'s in a private (as in not allowed to be fishin there) pond north of Columbus. I was using a 1/8 oz white curly tail jig and was actually jiggin for a 8-10" bass I could see within a few feet of the shoreline. I kept bouncing that little jig but that little guy would just get close then swim off. All of a sudden this pig came from under some mossy mat on the surface and inhaled that jig. Since I was so close to shore, I only had about 6 feet of line out...what a rush as that thing realized it was hooked and went berzerk. When I finally got her in, I couldn't believe how big she was! I also caught 2 more bass that morning on a black jig & pig on two consecutive casts in the same place and each went about 4 lbs each. Best day I've ever had for big bass, especially around Columbus. All three fish were released.


----------



## heyjay

lateral_line said:


> lake toho. 10# on my honeymoon! wife caught an 8. lots of 4's and 5's.


Now that's a hog .


----------



## kingfisher88

Dale, my family and I have a cottage up in Pointe Au Baril. We go at least once a year. A lot of big fish have been caught. When we go I'm always stuck fishing for pike, muskie or walleye since. My family aren't big bass fisherman. My brother had THE biggest bass I have ever seen on his line a few years back. This fish had to be 10+ pounds. He shot down under a sunken tree and we couldnt get him out. But i remember it jumping out of the water....I almost fell out of the boat! The smallmouth are plentifull and a good average size. We catch a lot of 2 to 3 pound smallies. Looking forward to going again this year. Can't wait.


----------



## fugarwi7

Hey King...I have a place just north of you in the Killarney area...I agree the fishing is great up there...biggest LM we've pulled is just under 6 lbs but several smallies in the 3-5 lb range every trip.


----------



## Marshall

Here is one my dad caught. The picture really doesn't do it justice!


----------



## big fish

my best bass is one i caught in iowa last summer. i was fishing in a little pond and every one i talked to about it said " there are no big bass in there" well me and my bro proved them wrong, i was fishing with a rattle trap and right next to a branch a huge 7 pound bass hit mmy lure HARD but he was so close to the shore i didnt have to fight him long. but that bass was nothing compared to my little bros fish, we were fishing in the same pond that i caught mine and he was using a worm texas rigged and a huge 10 pound female hit it and so he yells fish on, and knowing me i said " i bet its a branch" but right them he is lurched and almost falls into the water. it was some kool both of our fish.


----------



## rick karosa

mine was a 17 pounder lunker a chukky cheese on the fising game ..........lol


----------



## bassinjody

i got a 5.14 pound largemouth out of cc two years ogo on a frog bait.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

DaleM said:


> Quite sure. Like I said that's a flippin' stick it's beside and a 1oz. spinner bait it inhaled. The handle on the pole is 11 3/4" long now double that. Yep sure was. That isn't a river sm, that one is from McGreager bay in Canada.


wow then that must have been a wall hanger


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

whjr15 said:


> You are aware that it isn't legal to fish there, aren't you?


y a i got caught fishing their that day lol its a great lake i know i should have not done that i did nott litter just tolet you know


----------



## WoodenShips

19" LM-Piedmont-Spinnerbait  
17" SM-Piedmont-Crankbait


----------



## riverKing

biggest lmb was a 23.5in 8lb 9oz december hog i caught on accident with an 8 in chub
best was my first 7lb fish that was sight fished
best smb, they're all awesome as they swim away healthy


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Mine is a 19.5" SM caught out of the river.


----------



## Cw_Angler_11

My pb is a 23.5 incher 6lb largemouth


----------



## NewbreedFishing

26" 9.8lbs.

what made it special was that it was caught in my late grandmothers pond in N. Georgia...so whenever i look at the bass i think of her.


----------



## crittergitter

My biggest bass:

LM was 24" and unsure of the weight as we didnt get it on a scale. Caught 15 yrs ago in a private pond in Sept on a black plastic worm.

SM was 19" and 5.2 lbs. Caught in a marina of Lake Erie in April about 10 yrs ago. Got her on a Rattlin Rapala.

CG


----------



## tunnelengineer

My PB largemouth is probably 20" and about 5 lb. I am horrible at landing the big ones. I still remmebr the day I tried to learn jig fishing and hooked the biggest bass I have ever seen. My brother and Father that were in the boat with me estimated the thing at 10 lb+ and about 27 or 28" long. Had it flopping next to the boat when the line snapped. Haven't ever caught a bass on a jig since. This was is southern indiana. I don't believe bass get that big here in the public lakes.


----------



## BassCatcher12

Pb LargeMouth 22.5" 6.6 Pounds Female on the Bed.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot

my biggest bass (fish) ever caught was at my family farm pond when i was 7 it was 7lbs and 22 inches, my dad also got his biggest bass there he has got 3 6lbs there his is a 6lb bass pushing 7. i bairly have him beat (he says the one he got when we did not have the scale was 7 plus i say naa it was pushing 7 lol.
he has got more big bass but i have the Bubba.


----------



## catking

5 pounds even. I lost one a few years back that was easily 10 pounds. Now if you are talkin bass of any kinds, then my " 10.25 " was the largest...it was a hybrid..... Caught a 21 ' smallie that I'm probably the proudest of..... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## theprowler

here my biggest largemouth..


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

These are my PB Wiper and Striper:
Might find PB smallie too!


----------



## Pigsticker

Wow where did you catch the wiper and striper Jeff? Looks like the Ohio.


----------



## MCoverdale

I caught a 20 inch largemouth at Alum Creek. I was trollin for walleye. i also caught two big catfish the same day. Everyone but me was catching walleye.:B


----------



## mefishlots

this is my biggest of 5lbs 15ozs


----------



## bassattacker

6.5 lbs. largemouth - Private Club in Xenia, Ohio


----------



## fishingredhawk

Just caught it this past weekend. 5.6lbs, 20 and 1/8 inches. Took a finesse worm on a shakey head, 8lb fluorocarbon on spinning gear of all things!!!


----------



## Marshall

Your getting closer mike, This year we'll beat even that one. Great catch, im jealous.


----------



## CARP 104

My biggest was just over 5lbs from Knox lake on a strike king bleeding jig & pig combo a couple years ago. Can't seem to get one bigger than that, a lot of 4lbers though. 

I plan on topping it this year though  hopefully all this studying pays off


----------



## smalliediehard

my smallie is 5 3/4lb. and 21.5 in. at milton last year.my biggest largemouth was at nimi last year,didnt wieght it but it was a little over 6,it was 22 and a .25in.i lost one a month later too at nimi,got it up to the boat and it was bigger than that one.


----------



## Pigsticker

I need to post my new personal best just from today. 8lbs 8ozs 24 1/2" full of eggs.


----------



## Bassnpro1

This was my best SM. Caught it at Hoover on a spinnerbait. 2 1/2lbs

These are my biggest SM. Caught in the boundary waters. 3 1/2 and 2 3/4lbs

This is my best and largest LM. Caught at Winton Woods, 4 lbs 14 oz.


----------



## toymaker

Small mouth 21 3/4 4lbs. 3 oz dale hollow 2 years ago on a white husky jerk.Largemouth i think was like just under 4.hope to do better this year.


----------



## bigcat46

Pigsticker,
What did you catch that hog with??


----------



## Pigsticker

Got her on a 5/8oz white Booyay spinnerbait on 6lb test mono (yikes). I was slow rolling it along and I hit a hump they use to bed on in and as soon as my lure glanced off of it and I saw a little mud cloud she slammed it.


----------



## bigcat46

I caught my best LM a 6lb 7oz fish on a Blue and white terminator spinnerbait, about this same time last year.


----------



## madcrappiekids

just caught my biggest last week

best was last year, my son's first topwater strike!!! good thing it hit hard because he was getting boared and really was not ready for it. Too funny to see the look on his face, he landed it.


----------



## likensrus

My PB was alittle under 9lbs. My son Austin caught on back to back cast a 8-1/2 pounder and a 9 pounder on a red Rattletrap on March 27. In Trumbull Co. Ohio. View our pics. I'll race ya to the record. Great fish you got there though. And people dont think we got big bass in Ohio


----------



## CARP 104

:B WOW, I am pretty sure 99&#37; of the people on this forum have not caught an 
8.5lb or bigger Bass in Ohio, but to catch two in one day, unbelievable!


----------



## CARP 104

I don't have a picture of my biggest bass ever unfortunately, but the one in the top picture was pretty close. I caught all of these in Lake Fork in Texas.


----------



## Mean Morone

I recently caught my personal best smallmouth from Lake Cumberland on a Gizz 4. I didn't get to weigh her, but she is clearly my biggest so far. Check out a picture of me holding it in my left hand over on Smacktackle.com and let me know how much you guys think she weighs. The other fish I'm holding was caught at the same time by my buddy. He hooked the first fish and as he was fighting it to the boat, we both saw another fish with it. I made a short cast and hooked up. Nice double header. Both caught on Gizz 4 worked like a jerkbait.


----------



## midoh39

I got about a 20" smallie fishing for saugeye. Thought I had a huge eye on but I thought wrong. Easy the biggest bass I've ever caught in Ohio.


----------



## Orlando

6LB 6 oz smallie caught last week at Ruggles


----------



## Basskisser1

Last May in the pouring down rain. I caught a huge five pound largemouth. Next cast was a nice seventeen incher. It rained all day. We fished until noon went home for lunch and a nap and went right back to where we were in the morning and fished until dark. Boy what a day. We caught and released eighty-five bass that day in the pouring rain.




So here's a pic of my Biggest River Smallie!

 



Here's the Hog I caught in the rain. He was 20 inches. Five pounds.


----------



## Mean Morone

My buddy and I got a double on smallies while fishing Lake Cumberland a few weeks ago. Got them on a Gizz 4. My fish is in my left hand.


----------



## jmenchhofer

I caught my personal best bass last night in a local pond on a buzzbait. It was 21 1/4 inches long and weighed 5 pounds.:B What a blast! I've been waiting years to catch a bass like that, and it finally happened! Unfortunately, I've been doing a terrible job of taking the camera with me lately, so I have no pics. The fish was released back into the pond to fight again, so maybe I'll get another chance at a picture some day!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

my dad just caught his biggest smallie a eire 6/29/07
it took a red and yellow spinner bait it may look smaller to you guys but you have to remeber he is 300 lbs


----------



## catfish1998

Caught my biggest up In Canada. He was 24" an was a good fight. He hit on a small Sliver repala as we were trying to catch bait for that night.


----------

